
Twitter Starts Serving Ads For Third Party Apps - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/23/twitter-opens-the-revenue-faucet-starts-serving-ads/
======
swombat
I feel vindicated. Only days ago I was arguing that this was an ad area!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=523481>

As I said in that comment, this is a masterful rollout of ads. First, they're
building up our interest over this area by putting _interesting_ things there,
and then they will start putting real adverts there.

~~~
ahoyhere
It probably won't work, though it's a reasonably good idea.

People develop "ad blindness" very, very easily and quickly.

------
vaksel
we've all seen it coming a while ago

------
jamesbritt
Oh. I've been blocking that with a FF plugin (Remove it Permanently).

------
TweedHeads
So now microsoft controls facebook, digg and twitter's ads?

~~~
axod
...and google controls the rest of the internets ads.

